# 2017 Nationals.



## Shwillam (Jun 15, 2017)

I couldnt find anything online and im sure thats becAuse im horrible at using tech and my phone sucks but does anyone know if the location/ phone number has been announced for the nationals in Oregon yet?


----------



## CricketsChirping (Jun 15, 2017)

I read that it's outside Eugene? correct me if im wrong please. I havent confirmed it but thats my general idea of location to head towards.
Welcomehome.org and various social media sites like facebook can yeild you some decent results.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 15, 2017)

Might have found it






EDIT: TO THE MODS: Not very familar with rainbow culture if this posting is offensive or too revealing as tune to crew change info PLEASE REMOVE


----------



## Bedheadred (Jun 15, 2017)

That is the correct location


----------



## Bedheadred (Jun 15, 2017)

For anyone coming who is not familiar with rainbow, please please please do not spange in nearby towns, about a 100 mile radius. It makes us look bad and makes it harder to be invited back to areas in the future. I'll see y'all there


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jun 16, 2017)

Isn't that the same area where Y'all qaeda had their "Violent" coup over BLM land?


----------



## duderino (Jun 16, 2017)

I just left John Day yesterday lol. I wasn't planning on going anyways though.


----------

